# Reloading Bench



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are a few pics of my new reloading bench, I'm still organizing a bit as everything will find a more permanent home in time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the wife was paying close attention as I was unpacking boxes....I'm not sure how many pairs of shoes it's gonna cost me...but I'll let you all know. I've got two more shelving units full of brass and bullets a cabinet full of primers and another with loaded ammo...I need to go shooting !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Unpacking? You change rooms or homes lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice YD, I'm jealous of the high end shelving.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We changed home a few months back !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I just started putting my reloading bench together last week. Somebody was getting rid of this work bench, so I picked it up and cleaned it up. I added the pegboard and gave it several coats of epoxy paint. Your bench sure gave me a few good ideas. I'll be adding some shelving for sure.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, You've got a sweet setup there. My oldest son-in-law and I are combining our reloading and I'll post pics when completed.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Jonbnks, you're setup is coming along nicely. I do like to see how everyone has there reloading areas setup, there's always a great idea out there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Jonbnks and 220, I've built a similar setup in four houses now(this is actually the second one in this house lol, I used to live here before) The bench and shelving are exactly 2 sheets of 3/4"plywood I had 11x15 piece left and a small strip of scrap. The cubby boxes with dies and another with rifle bullets are leftovers from another project and are fairly easy to make with a table saw or router.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> We changed home a few months back !


 Down sizing from empty nest eh?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I am almost done moving into the new place so when I get my bench all finished Ill make sure I post some pics for ya. Im hoping its done soon but for some reason my wife wants a washer and dryer first befor I get my reloading bench done.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

poe said:


> I am almost done moving into the new place so when I get my bench all finished Ill make sure I post some pics for ya. Im hoping its done soon but for some reason my wife wants a washer and dryer first befor I get my reloading bench done.


Imagine that.......


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

compromise, say she can pick either a washer--or a dryer. Then you get to pick either a new rifle or a new press--and go from there, 50/50 right!LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Down sizing from empty nest eh?


Something like that..


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good to see your coming along on getting set back up Don.If your like me you have these new ideas on your setup having done this 3 or 4 times.LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I change it for the better each time. And once it's built i change it some more. I'll add a little shelf or something to get more bench room. I'd thought about trading my Dillon Square deal for a 550 as i don't shoot near as much handgun any more. That thing is amazing for handgun ammo you can really crank it out and it loads consistently the same.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

220swift said:


> My oldest son-in-law and I are combining our reloading and I'll post pics when completed.


Well that didn't work out so I'm setting up the reloading back at my place. No longer able to setup in the basement so down sized my computer room in the garage and setup the reloading in there....

































Lyman turret for handgun ammo and a Herter's 3A for rifle ammo. I left the Rock Chucker at the son-in-law's for him to use.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That Orange press and powder measure look familiar. Nice setup Mike.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm getting there. I think the Lyman turret is about 20 years old and the Herter's probably twice that. Don, do you use the Lyman for rifle reloading? I had problems loading the 220s with it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome, a job there reorganizing, some of that old computer stuff looks like it could have been Cat's at one time!!! But then again I don't see any duct tape on any of it !!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the reorganizing is an on going project, the other side of the room is the archery equipment.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> the reorganizing is an on going project, the other side of the room is the archery equipment.....


 The reorganizing goes on forever, hopefully get caught up before one bites the dust!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I know what you mean......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> I'm getting there. I think the Lyman turret is about 20 years old and the Herter's probably twice that. Don, do you use the Lyman for rifle reloading? I had problems loading the 220s with it.


I do use it for reloading rifle. What problems have you had. I've had this one for 27 yrs if my math is correct.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

when sizing the turret will tip slightly and the the case neck is not straight and I've even had a few with a wrinkle at the neck shoulder. No issues with any hand gun ammo all the way up to 45 long colt.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow!!! U fellas sure have nice, organized reloading spaces!!!....Mine looks like a tornado went thru it....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Scotty D. said:


> Wow!!! U fellas sure have nice, organized reloading spaces!!!....Mine looks like a tornado went thru it....


mine will get that way, then have to spend half a day to clean up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> when sizing the turret will tip slightly and the the case neck is not straight and I've even had a few with a wrinkle at the neck shoulder. No issues with any hand gun ammo all the way up to 45 long colt.


My turret will loosen a bit after 50 rnds or so, I've got in the habit of cranking the top screw down real good everyso often.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Very Nice Don, lots of investments there! How about one of those gold ring scopes, I can put them to use!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'd just stand it up in a corner on a shelf with the scopes you have waiting. Only one of those contains a scope.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Those are my rejects....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_*Wha!!!!!!!!!!!! nice set-ups Guys-------Good post Don----We hand loaders should all post pic's of our bench---Sure gives some great ideas to up-date our own---Thanks for sharing*_


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> My turret will loosen a bit after 50 rnds or so, I've got in the habit of cranking the top screw down real good everyso often.


I'll double check that, thanks Don!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, heres my used computer table I got from the salvation army. I bought it for my new reloading bench as I wanted something portable in the house vs permanent as most set-ups are. It gives me lots of options for where i can relocate to and especially how fast--I just roll it!! I spread out some of my new additions (press, tumbler, calipers, latest edition reloading manual, scale capable of .5 grain capacity--NOT necessary--part of the kit) Im still in need of some holders so I can place sized and primed cases into, ready for adding powder. Also a compartmentalized container, that I can place weighed bullets in same grain lots for reloading in monitored lots. Other than that I cant think of what I could add. My bench also has a slide out shelf (was for a key board) that I can put tools I normally need access to routinely. So here are the pictures.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> Well that didn't work out so I'm setting up the reloading back at my place. No longer able to setup in the basement so down sized my computer room in the garage and setup the reloading in there....
> 
> View attachment 4679
> 
> ...


 I see a forster trimmer in there 220, get you some inside neck reamers for it. It makes a difference!! ps I see you have the lyman no. 55 powder measure as does Don and myself lol, but I am using the lee measure right now (its brand new) I have to run a pound of powder through it they say, to balance the static in it to measure more accurately.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice setup 22, did all your dies come in ?

One change I might make is to move the vibratory cleaner off the bench (set it on a piece of plywood or other har surface to allow for air flow under it) It'll vibrate your stuff all wacky.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking real good 22, maybe some day.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You need to commandeer a corner Rick, just a small bench top would suffice if you can organize stuff there and the other goodies in a cabinet above and or below.

Sorry Ralp I missed the spread out part...use the plywood though !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Nice setup 22, did all your dies come in ?
> 
> One change I might make is to move the vibratory cleaner off the bench (set it on a piece of plywood or other har surface to allow for air flow under it) It'll vibrate your stuff all wacky.


 Oh I do move it to the floor for cleaning. It was just put there for the photo op!! And yes the dies came in finally!! tomorrow is a step back in time for me as I havent reloaded since the eighties--but I havent forgot as it was a love back then as it is now so to speak.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> You need to commandeer a corner Rick, just a small bench top would suffice if you can organize stuff there and the other goodies in a cabinet above and or below.
> 
> Sorry Ralp I missed the spread out part...use the plywood though !


 Roger on the plywood Don, I forgot about the air circulation bit!! Good point.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

hassell said:


> Looking real good 22, maybe some day.


 Thanks Rick, just do a bench that rolls. It makes it where its never in the way and moves when needed as often as needed. My wife drew the line when I said I'd bring it in to watch the big screen tv during football season--LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I know, I think my time since I've reloaded was also early 80's, 10 moves later, had a spot in the room we redid BUT wasn't quick enough on the squatter's rights HA !!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> I'll double check that, thanks Don!


 Im not sure if you are familiar with match marks. If not -- take a sharpie and mark the bolt head with a line, then one on the area the bolt head tightens against and make a mark on it as well--it has to be in line with your mark on the bolt head on top. If the lines ever get misaligned then its loosening, you can use it for a quick visual reference without having to actually put tools on it to check. Also see if there is a way to put a self locking nut on the underside--one that has a plastic lining inside the nut that helps keep it from working back off so much.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

hassell said:


> Ya I know, I think my time since I've reloaded was also early 80's, 10 moves later, had a spot in the room we redid BUT wasn't quick enough on the squatter's rights HA !!!!


 Hehehe (wink) I know what you mean by "squatters" rights LOL


----------

